# FE Exam Study Materials



## John.Kornick (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a few study materials that I used to successfully to pass the FE this past October. They are all in like new condition.

1591260728	FE Review Manual : Michael R. Lindeburg (Paperback, 2006) $70.00

764137077 Barron's FE : Masoud D. Olia, Masoud Olia (Paperback, 2008) $20.00

1591260744	Fe/ EIT Sample Examinations : Michael R. Lindeburg (Paperback, 2006) $40.00

764106511 Barron's How to Prepare for the Fundamentals of Engineering Fe/Eit Exam : Masoud Olia (Paperback, 1999) $20.00

If you would like them, please email me. Shipping would be additional to get the books to you.

John


----------



## floridaengineerintraining (Aug 2, 2010)

I am interested in making an offer on your resources.

This would be paid via Paypal:

https://www.paypal.com/

If you are interested please email me back at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## parvez (Sep 19, 2010)

hi

Here you can find in detail regarding the fundamentals of engineering exam .I tried it before , it is a really very good site.

This helped me alot and i hope the same with you

www.fundamentalsofengineering.com

Visit My Website

This site was created for students who are close to finishing an undergraduate engineering degree and wish

to pass the Fundamentals of Engineering Exam. The site contains study materials like ebooks,

downloadable pdfs and loads of questions which you can access once you have signed up.


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a Fundamentals of Engineering reference handbook, FE sample questions and FE typical questions books that I used for the exam probably 10 years ago. They were standard issue from NCEES at the time. I will basically give these away as I am cleaning out my home office. Any reasonable offer to cover shipping will do.

[email protected]


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 18, 2010)

Sold


----------

